# Spillway Fishing



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I had to put the boat to sleep for the winter so now I'm bank fishing.
Went down to Saltfork spillway. The water is up in Wills Creek due to the water being lowered from Saltfork and Seneca that empty's into it. Saw several schools of shad swimming along the bank line but no eye bites. Going to try some after dark fishing. Thing is that there's so many snags and few places to stand.
I've lost a small fortune in tackle there over my years.


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

DUDE have you ever posted anything positive on this website? I always read your reports and you have something negative to say. Get out and do some night fishing with stickbaits. The fish are biting and it doesnt get much easier then casting cranks. Nice fish are getting caught all over...


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you ever fished the piedmont spillway? I've always wanted to but never have


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I fished Will Creek spillway last night. Nice place - Big parking area, paved path along the spillway, pole lights. Fished 4:30pm till 9:00pm. Saw several guys catch a few nice Saugeye 18"-20". Bites died off about 7:00pm. Water was just at the right level. There, that's positive


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes it was !!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Phish, I used to fish Peidmont spillway but in recent years they keep the gates locked due to vandalism. If wnt to drive the down the old railroad track bed you can access it from the other side.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Have you ever fished the piedmont spillway? I've always wanted to but never have


we used to catch pike in Piedmont spillway 20 years ago


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

bttmline said:


> Phish, I used to fish Peidmont spillway but in recent years they keep the gates locked due to vandalism. If wnt to drive the down the old railroad track bed you can access it from the other side.


Cool thanks ill have to check it out. Always have the boat in tow when I hit it but will definitely check it out


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Hit Saltfork spillway 3 hours this morning. Upper end towards dam outlet. Positive news !!! only lost 5 jigs to catch 2 14" Walleye. I'm going to post pictures of this spillway so you can see the brush and downed trees you'll cast around. There are a lot of big fish laying in this spillway channel. Talked to a guy with a 5lb Saugeye (seen it) and he had to wade into the water to net it. That made his day. The best tackle is a jig and minnow rolled down with the current. It's challenging but worth it when their hitting.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I tried the old bridge crossing over Wills Creek at Kimbloten today. Several small white bass and a few crappie that was it. Looks like the eyes should be in there. It's much easier fishing Wills Creek here because it's open and wide. Had good luck in the past. Stopped by the saltfork dam main lake and it's way down now. Going to be tuff to get a boat in before long.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, Today I was at the right place at the right time. Nothing different, fished this spot with no luck many times. Perseverence paid off. I caught over 8 Saugeye/Walleye in 1 hour. Landed 4 and lost 2 big ones trying to net them.
Bank was 5' higher than water level and tree roots and downed trees everywhere made it challenging to say the least to get them in. This was at Wills Creek below Salt Fork. Caught on jig+minnow (pink head+white tail).
Trying to attach pictures below. Took a pic of the spillway but camera couldn't focus due to all the trees and brush. Pics of the 2 biggest (22" + 25") i hope i did it right. There's a 10" shad in the stomach of one, Huge row,(good eating) nice slab filets. I don't let any meat get away


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Sr, congrats buddie nice job and very well deserved !


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

How do you prepare the roe? Never heard of that before.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

SR....Nice job !! You are the first person I have seen post on Walleye/Saugeye row. At this time of the year that is some fine eating, lightly floured and fried and served with ketchup, salt, pepper and a little hot sauce, can't be beat, especially with a couple nice brown fillets on the same plate


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

we always took the roe and opened the sacks up squeezed the eggs in with regular chicken eggs and scrambled them....good stuff be cool to here some other recipes


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Way to go Sr.!! Did you put the boat up yet? We'll be over in the main lake in the next coupla weeks!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I WALL I > yup, my boats down for the winter. Hey - be careful trying to launch at the dam. LOW WATER. The other day the floating ramp docks were
laying in the mud. PM me before you head down and I'll run out and check. You may need to put in at the cabins launch. The water level swings crazy this time
of year at the fork. The fish egg sacks, roe/row ? I always egg wash and use the same coating going on the fish and deep fry. To me they taste like fluffy scrambled eggs and hush puppies mixed together. Really good...The outside gets crisp and brown. They cook quick and hold together. Try it some time.
It was always a delicacy to eat them in my family growing up-something special.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the ramps, Jigger! If I take my boat, I can drag it in.. if not, cabin bay will work! Wavewarrior, is it getting cold enough yet?


----------

